# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Colapsa presa en Brasil y provoca muertos y desaparecidos

## sergi1907

Contenía agua y lodo contaminado con residuos minerales; inunda una región rural de Mariana en el estado de Minas Gerais.

Agencias
RÍO DE JANEIRO, Brasil.- La rotura de una presa que contenía agua y lodo contaminado con residuos minerales provocó la inundación de una región rural de la localidad de Mariana en el estado brasileño de Minas Gerais (sudeste), donde 60 personas se encuentran desaparecidas o perdieron la vida.

Según informa Notimex, el accidente se produjo esta tarde, cuando la presa de la empresa minera Samarco que explota el mineral de hierro en la región- se rompió por causas desconocidas, y el agua y barro contaminado que contenía se esparció por el distrito rural de Bento Rodrigues, en la localidad de Mariana, donde viven unas 600 personas.

La televisión de esta región minera mostraba imágenes catastróficas de un manto de barro que podría ser tóxico y que sepultó decenas de casas, mientras los equipos de rescate de los bomberos trataban de recuperar a las personas que están bajo el barro en tareas que continúan durante la noche de este jueves.

Por el momento solo se confirmó la muerte de una persona, pero el Sindicato de los Trabajadores de la Minera dijo que hay por lo menos 15 muertos y 45 desaparecidos.

Las autoridades y la empresa, por su parte, pidieron a los habitantes de las regiones cercanas que no se acerquen a la zona del derrame, ya que existe riesgo de nuevos desmoronamientos.

Asimismo, se trata de evaluar si, además de los daños y las víctimas fatales por la ola de barro y agua, existe riesgo para la salud por los residuos tóxicos, ya que el agua del relave de la minera suele contener metales pesados, por eso se almacena en presas de contención como la que hoy se rompió.

El estado de Minas Gerais es uno de los enclaves mundiales de la minería y, desde el siglo XVI, se extraen todo tipo de metales.

http://sipse.com/mundo/colapsa-presa...os-177345.html

----------

frfmfrfm (07-nov-2015),JMTrigos (08-nov-2015),Jonasino (06-nov-2015),perdiguera (07-nov-2015),titobcn (07-nov-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Las fotos y videos que han pasado en los telediarios son impresionantes

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me recuerda a lo de Aznalcóllar...

----------


## Jonasino

> Me recuerda a lo de Aznalcóllar...


A mi también. Lo que pasa es que en Brasil con más daños personales

----------


## Jonasino

> El 5 de noviembre pasado, se rompieron uno de los diques de contención de los residuos de la compañía minera Samarco, en la ciudad de Mariana, interior del estado de Minas Gerais, en Brasil.
>     El equipo de Fundación Avina se ha activado para contribuir con la respuesta al desastre.
>     Junto con aliados, Avina ha movilizado contactos directos en seis grandes compañías privadas en el país para recaudar y distribuir donaciones para cubrir las necesidades más inmediatas, como lo es el agua potable, de forma articulada con las organizaciones locales que luchan por la protección de los afectados por desastres.
> 
> Según el Instituto Brasileiro do Meio Ambiente e Recursos Naturais Renováveis  IBAMA-, tras la rotura de la represa, 62 millones de metros cúbicos de residuos, mezcla de arena y minerales de hierro, derivaron en el caudal del Rio Doce, que cruza la ciudad, y convirtieron las aguas en un espeso río de lodo. Desde el momento de la ruptura, el lodo sigue bajando, afectando a las fincas productivas y a las pequeñas ciudades ubicadas río abajo. Se estima que el lodo recorrerá cerca de 600km a lo largo de los estados de Minas Gerais y Espirito Santo, hasta llegar al océano Atlántico.
> 
> Hasta el momento, se deben lamentar nueve muertes y 18 personas desaparecidas. La población en las ciudades más afectadas fue desplazada e esta alojada en hoteles pagados por la compañía minera. Ya suman casi un millón de habitantes los afectados por el desastre, la mayoría vive en las ciudades que atraviesa el río de lodo. Muchos perdieron sus viviendas, medios de producción y hogares. En algunas ciudades, la provisión de agua fue interrumpida por la contaminación con los residuos. Los expertos afirman que la fauna y la flora de la región serán duramente impactadas por el efecto de bloqueo de oxigeno que el lodo de residuos deja a su paso. Otros afirman que el Rio Doce está muerto. Segundo el  IBAMA, la revitalización de la zona afectada puede tardar hasta una década.  
> 
>     Se estima que el lodo recorrerá cerca de 600km a lo largo de los estados de Minas Gerais y Espirito Santo, hasta llegar al océano Atlántico
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/brasil/...-corriendo-mar

----------

